# Decisions...



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I recently bought a 2004 Murray "Brute" for a very reasonable price which I'm planning to restore once winter's over. I found a place to have the original decals reproduced so it'll look original when I'm done. I must say that I'm pretty "anal" about little details… :icon-hgtg: Even though I'm 67 y/o and that my Brute works fine and that I can afford to restore it to "new" condition, I happened to go to a local hardware store a few days ago and saw the Husqvarna's and fell in love with them. :wub: Since that day I've been wondering if I should keep my original plan to invest a little and restore the Brute or sell it and get my "dream machine" the Husqvarna model ST330T ? At 67, it's very likely that it would be the last one I'd ever buy…
What would you guys do? (Please don't suggest to go with a Honda, Ariens or Toro… --> The choice is to keep (and restore) the Brute or go with the ST330T)
Thanks for your suggestions,

Claude. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Murray is out of the snowblower business, and as much as I like them, I'm not sure of parts availability....I've had issues locating parts for near new Husqvarnas, and the ones I've played with didn't grab me. That said I would restore the Murray, and if it breaks, try and source parts used...and if you really want a new blower, buy what you like and keep the Murray as a backup.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I would restore the Brute. It's easy to find parts. It's built heavier. It doesn't get twisted up when you scoop up a frozen sock that the dog was playing with. It's a simple design. It will last another 25 years if you take care of it. If you like orange, repaint it. Then it will be your first custom. 
I work on other peoples' machines and all I can say is, newer is not better!
Mine is a 1996 model and it will go another 20 years.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

cranman said:


> Murray is out of the snowblower business, and as much as I like them, I'm not sure of parts availability....I've had issues locating parts for near new Husqvarnas, and the ones I've played with didn't grab me. That said I would restore the Murray, and if it breaks, try and source parts used...and if you really want a new blower, buy what you like and keep the Murray as a backup.


It's easy to find parts. Look up the ipl for the machine, find your nla part number and google it. Most of the nla parts are made aftermarket.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm pretty familiar with that Murray design (I picked up a similar "Noma" brand one last April, brought it back to operating condition, and then sold it in December).

Murray milked that design for all its worth, sold it under many many many different brands for a really long time:

Brute/White/Noma/Husqvarna/North Star/Ultra

(I'm probably missing a few others)

I do agree that it was a pretty robust design. I would keep it. There must be thousands of them out there to pick parts from. The only thing I didn't like were the handlebar grips (cheap flimsy rubber ones), but I was able to snag a much nicer pair from an 80s Bolens parts machine.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I had a Noma 10/29 and loved it until the auger cable was no longer avail, so after I had it rigged so the auger stayed on constantly for 2 years, I removed the motor and scraped the rest. Then I bought a husky st230p.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the Husqvarna 300 series. the issue I keep reading on this forum is buying parts as they get older. Have you checked this out?.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you guys for your replies… I haven't taken any decision yet… I just saw a used 2014 Husqvarna model ST330T for sale at $2,250. (cdn $)… Does that look reasonable? I messaged the seller about an hour ago saying that I "might" be interested and asked a few questions but I haven't got a reply yet…
I also plan to visit a dealer to see how much brand new ones go for around here… It'll give me an idea and I'll be able to compare with the price the guy is asking for his used 2014.

Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I haven’t. I might buy a set of cables for the future tho


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

toofastforyou said:


> What would you guys do? (Please don't suggest to go with a Honda, Ariens or Toro… --> The choice is to keep (and restore) the Brute or go with the ST330T)
> Thanks for your suggestions,
> 
> Claude. :icon_smile_wink:


Well, I'm 68 so I can understand the perspective (I think). Since you're torn, and it sounds like money isn't an issue, or at least not a major one, I'd buy the ST330T AND restore the Brute. This sounds like one of the few times in life you'll have the chance to "have your cake and eat it too".

And then when it snows you'll have to decide which toy to play with. First world problem.:smile2:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’ve always had backups... just sayin


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks agsain guys for your replies. They all make great sense.:thumbsup: 
As for rebuilding the Brute, it's going to be mostly cosmetics (powdercoat in the same color as original in this case, yellow, decals…) and only a few minor mechanical details (replace the cable for the chute extension, check the axle bushings and only replace if necessary and maybe replace the friction disc (also IF necessary). And "db130", I agree with you that Murray made these machines which were sold under numerous names so parts availability shouldn't be a problem. That pretty much sums it up…

Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

e.fisher26 said:


> I had a Noma 10/29 and loved it until the auger cable was no longer avail, so after I had it rigged so the auger stayed on constantly for 2 years, I removed the motor and scraped the rest. Then I bought a husky st230p.
> 
> 
> Noma 10/29
> ...



For those that have cable issues, here's a couple of ideas/suggestions. First is check McMasterCarr. They have screw on ends for cables in multiple formats to replace broken/missing ends. I've done that before. Second is check your local bike shop. They have tools to make brake cables, then all you need are the ends (see above). Lastly is don't forget to look at other machines. It's not uncommon for one company to sell machines under multiple labels. You don't think they make all of them unique do you? The same parts can be used in a wide range of machines so it's just a matter of matching them up to your machine.


Just some suggestions.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Guys…what do you think of the price of $2,250. I saw in the local ads of someone is asking for his 2014 ST330T? Is it realistic or is it too much?…Should I offer him $2,000. ?:icon-shrug:

Claude.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’d start at 1800 and see how far he move 


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> For those that have cable issues, here's a couple of ideas/suggestions. First is check McMasterCarr. They have screw on ends for cables in multiple formats to replace broken/missing ends. I've done that before. Second is check your local bike shop. They have tools to make brake cables, then all you need are the ends (see above). Lastly is don't forget to look at other machines. It's not uncommon for one company to sell machines under multiple labels. You don't think they make all of them unique do you? The same parts can be used in a wide range of machines so it's just a matter of matching them up to your machine.
> 
> 
> Just some suggestions.




I completely changed the inner cable for a couple years before I made the auger permanently on, water just kept getting in and freezing them up anyway.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

toofastforyou said:


> Guys…what do you think of the price of $2,250. I saw in the local ads of someone is asking for his 2014 ST330T? Is it realistic or is it too much?…Should I offer him $2,000. ?:icon-shrug:


That sounds a little high to me. That model seems to list for $2,500 USD, which is currently about $3,300 CAD. But it's 4-5 years old, and not necessarily a brand renowned for holding its value, like Honda. He's asking the equivalent of $1,700 USD. I would try to get the price down some.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks guys for your replies about the used Husqvarna asking price…But now, I'm even more confused… I just spoke with a friend a few minutes ago and he said ther opposite of what most of you guys told me…and that is to forget about restoring the Brute, sell it and go ahead and spoil myself and get the ST330T…. Now talk about being unsure about what to do now...! :biggrin::dizzy::smiley-shocked029::wacko: :smiley-confused009:
Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Do both, buy the husky and rebuild the brute


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

e.fisher26 said:


> Do both, buy the husky and rebuild the brute


Aaaah! :iagree: Now you're talking! :thumbsup:
Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

The Brute isn't going to depreciate much if at all, and if you decide to sell it after fixing it up you'll likely get more for it. Personally I'd restore the Brute and buy your dream machine if I had the space. I don't know about you, but if you're like me or my dad doing the restoration is more important than keeping it after you're done. We both like projects more than collecting. Do you really want the Brute, or do you just want a project? Selling a finished project makes room for a new project...


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Have your cake and blow snow with it too


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I went to a local Husqvarna dealer today to get information on buying a ST330T and he told me that it's discontinued but that they would bring it back next year… :frown: I have a hard time believing that…:bs: Is that true or is it because the dealer didn't have one in stock and was trying to steer me towards another model? :icon-shrug:
If it's true, I'm going to have to turn to the guy selling his used 2014...

Claude.
P.S: I was given a sales brochure and the track models are not in there...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It shows discontinued here as well:
https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st330t/961930095/

(The reviews there are not terribly encouraging.)


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Husqvarna-961-93-00-95-Snow-Thrower/p13974.html


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

All the bad reviews for my 230p were for a bad belts back in 2015. Because of that no one buys them much anymore, they’ve since changed to the correct belt from factory. Mine has done just fine so far. What were the bad reviews for the 330t?


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I see no doom and gloom here. Husqvarna has been changing over to twin headlight dashes with the Husqvarna orange paint on many of their updated snowblowers. This model is most likely next in the evolution to make all the snowblower lineup similar in appearance.


----------

